# Tinc. "Yellowback"?



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

They were sold as D. tinctorius "Yellowback". Got 4, about 3/4", all have a little blue on hind legs. Please see pictures.

























I had 4 YB from a different vendor about 5 years ago. About the same size, but no blue at all. I have not seen enough YBs, so I would like to know if it's normal that young YBs have some blue on hind legs.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

a little patch of blue like those have is normal, so yes they are yellowbacks.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, the ones in the middle photo are beautiful.


----------

